# San Francisco Custom



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

heres some shots of a custom i'm in the progress of doing


























Tie into existing ventstack


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking good so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope you have a guard dog watching over the place with all the copper in there, copper thief's are out there.

Looks Good


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice work, bro. I love copper dwv, except when my rodder pops thru it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good.

My life would be a lot easier if we could use no hub where our work is.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like big money with all that cuprum


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Looks good.
> 
> My life would be a lot easier if we could use no hub where our work is.


in illinios they make you pack and pour ci joints:blink:..?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> in illinios they make you pack and pour ci joints:blink:..?


Not the whole state, just the City of Chicago in any building over three stories.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

so why are they so worried about the rubber in the no hub band.?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> so why are they so worried about the rubber in the no hub band.?


It burns, and when it does fittings that weigh a good amount come down on fireman, not to mention lengths of pipe installed horizontally that is improperly hung.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thank you..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

For what?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

for answering my questions


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

i like your island vent with the 90 and 2 45's. nice work


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

richfield said:


> i like your island vent with the 90 and 2 45's. nice work


Yea but an AAV woulda worked!:laughing:

Say what's that smell in the kitchen...
Smells like a septic tank...

Nice work! I'd let you plumb at my house!:thumbup:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

im wondering why you dont just install water hammer arrestors rather than run the extra copper tubing above.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

those would need access panels


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

the problem i have with the copper tubing hammer arrestor is that eventually they will just fill up with water and be completely useless. By code we arnt even allowed to do that anymore here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't recall the last time I installed an arrestor, there used in commercial apps all the time. It is in our code but never enforced for residential work.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That is some SWEET work ! Well done !

Cal


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

we only have to put them on dishwashers and washing machines, anything with a fast closing valve.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

SPH said:


> the problem i have with the copper tubing hammer arrestor is that eventually they will just fill up with water and be completely useless. By code we arnt even allowed to do that anymore here.


its very simple process to drain and recharge the chambers


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SPH said:


> the problem i have with the copper tubing hammer arrestor is that eventually they will just fill up with water and be completely useless. By code we arnt even allowed to do that anymore here.


Your right! They don't freakin work... Not for long anyway.
I don't put em in.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## tamor67 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice Work! We use Dwv for our venting and cast for drainage, due to cost of $$$ copper, More pics of the job progress :thumbsup:


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Doesn't get any better !*

Beautiful work,Don't see much of that lately


























Tie into existing ventstack

















[/quote]


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Woops*

Woops where's the riser clamp at the floor!, Bolt yoke ?


























Tie into existing ventstack

















[/quote]


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Don't agree , got proff?*



Plumbworker said:


> so why are they so worried about the rubber in the no hub band.?


We install riser clamps on all C.I. risers each floor. Also support every 4' 
Horiz.Do You have any documentation of firefighters eating C.I.,DUE TO BAND FAILURES? We all know about Chicago politics these days,and the ones before!
Big UnionDemo $$$$ is protecting their turf. :yes:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah good eye my friend:thumbup: this was before my inspection and before i put in the riser clamps


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

That's slick !! Good Work


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice workmanship!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

clean work. all in DWV. expensive. is it on the third floor or above? not allowed to use plastics due to fire code or strenght issues?

Maybe I missed it. The reason for the Copper. Glad to see a proper island vent, wish u had pics of the underside.

great job and clean work!! you are a true plumber and craftsman. glad to see it in the trade.

keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

*Heres some updated pics from the job*











this was a very tight fit








basic shower setup
j


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)

Looking good...nice work!


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Simply amazing.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

2008


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Haven't seen this, glad it brought back from the past. Nice work...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks awesome, way to much work for residential though, it would take two months to pipe a large house


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We plumbed a nice 5 bath home a few years ago that took over 3 years to build. The architects/builders are absolute perfectionists.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Pretty work!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> 2008


2021!


----------

